# First (Partial) 3D Background Build



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

So now that my 55 is up and running after moving it from my old apartment to my new HOUSE :dancing: , I've decided to challenge myself and build my first 3D background...then I got scared by the whole idea 

I've decided not to try and complete a full background since, 
a) never done it before
b) my 55 has a center support bar across the top so I'd likely have to build it in sections to install, and my OCD would only ever see the cracks
c) adding a full background to a well establish aquarium scares me
d) it's only a 55, so a large background could take away precious swimming room for the feeshes

What I've decided to do instead is build to corner pieces to cover my filter intake/outtake. Right now I have a Fluval 306 and a 206 with and intake/outtake on each side. My inline heater obviously isn't inside the tank, so intake/outtakes are the only piece of equipment in there. Does that sound like a plan? Any have pics of this kind of setup?

My only concern at the moment is making sure I have enough flow in/out from the filters while still 'hiding' them. Will screens inserted into the pieces achieve this? Thanks for the tips :thumb:

Oh and I'll start posting pictures as it gets going


----------



## TJflip44 (May 9, 2014)

I'll be interested to see how this turns out. I like the idea


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I like this idea as well! I've not seen this particular idea done very often, but I've always liked the idea of high rockpiles in the corners of tanks sloping out to the middle. It's hard to execute with real rock, so this is a great way to go. I think you'll get enough flow, although it may take some experimenting with number/size of holes. I'd want to be sure I could get my hand down into the "filter" hole from the back, in case i dropped or needed to adjust something, but with a 12" tank you're going to be a bit limited, but it's still doable, I think.

www.dramaticaquascapes.com has some good pics for inspiration, although I think I'd prefer drylok to the quickcrete he uses. Good luck and looking forward to the pictures!!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

In my mind, they'll be removable for maintenance...and since it'll be 2 corner pieces, I figured it would be all that much easier to make removable...except, I haven't really figured that part out.

Foam has been bought. I'm going to spend some time at work today sketching and will post pics as soon as I start cutting


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Trying to make foam backgrounds, even partial ones, removable will be a bit more challenging because they want to float. You will have to figure out a way to secure it in place, either using magnets or another physical restraint. The danger if it isn't fully secure is that it will bob to the surface violently and probably knock the glass canopy and light into the tank.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Trying to make foam backgrounds, even partial ones, removable will be a bit more challenging because they want to float. You will have to figure out a way to secure it in place, either using magnets or another physical restraint. The danger if it isn't fully secure is that it will bob to the surface violently and probably knock the glass canopy and light into the tank.


****...this is why I brought this up for discussion, never thought how violent a floater could be...

Off to do more research!


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've not tried this experimentally, but would it work to attach the background to a thick piece (1-2") of slate that is approx the same size as the base of the background? Not sure if that would be enough weight to hold it down, or at least make it buoyancy neutral? a cast iron or other metal plate would be better, but obviously introduces other contamination issues.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Instead of regular foam use black waterfall foam. It is porous, so it's neutral buoyancy by itself. it works best with dark rocks since it blends with them.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

I have recently had a terrible experience creating a 3D background in an already established tank. I could not log on here to post my findings at the time but it ended in a complete disaster. The Polystyrene foam is a nightmare. If you have ever been to the swimming pool and tried keeping a polystyrene float underwater between your legs, this is what it was like. No matter how much cement I put inside and on top of the background, it just wasn't going to sink.

Back to the drawing board for me. I like the idea of the black waterfall foam, I have never even heard of this though. Would be interested to see where I could get hold of this. It wasn't that easy getting hold of the polystyrene.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Nathan Shaw said:


> ... I like the idea of the black waterfall foam, I have never even heard of this though. Would be interested to see where I could get hold of this. It wasn't that easy getting hold of the polystyrene.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Beckett-12-o ... /100206907 Home Depot is one place probably local to you. There are usually lots of sellers with it on Amazon.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Nathan Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > ... I like the idea of the black waterfall foam, I have never even heard of this though. Would be interested to see where I could get hold of this. It wasn't that easy getting hold of the polystyrene.
> ...


Thanks Mcdaphnia, I am in the UK, had a look on Amazon over here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pond-Waterf...qid=1403270287&sr=8-1&keywords=waterfall+foam and the price is a bit too high. Also all the items for sale on E-bay are imported from the US. :roll:

I am probably going to go down the route of using some expanding foam and using a pond sealant to make it safe for the aquarium. :?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

dun, dun, dun...anotha one bites the dust!

So I've scrapped the idea...too much hassle with a tank that's already up and going and healthy...in the mean time, I bought two tall plants that don't look to bad in the corners to semi-hide the intake bars...I've got a lot of slate in my tank so I may just end up building some slate stacks to hide it...

maybe next time when I'm starting from scratch


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

I've got a lot of slate in my tank so I may just end up building some slate stacks to hide it...
[/quote said:


> A friend of mine made a background out of slate. He stuck it together using silicone sealant. He said it was great, he also had loads of fun stealing of this farmer :roll:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't use expanding foam, Nathan. It continues to expand after it hardens, and can actually push its way through thick glass. I would mention two 75 gallon aquariums made with half inch glass that burst open from the force of the Great Stuff expanding but the brand and the non-metric nomenclature probably is untranslatable in GB. If you do use it, spread it out over plastic covering a floor or flat place big enough. Let it harden for a couple days and then cut it to fit the aquarium. Once it cures it will be inert so there is no reason to smear anything over it. But I would not use it. The black color of the waterfall foam and its compressibility are features too valuable to pass up.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks again Mcdaphnia for the advice. I won't be putting a great deal of foam into the display, but any that I do I will be building the background outside the tank and it will have plenty of time to stand and expand before I get it in the tank.


----------

